# Thinking about a Camel Spider



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 5, 2022)

So I was thinking about a Camel Spider. Does anyone have any past experience with them?
I found them on my ranch growing up and have always been fascinated by them.


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2022)

@Tom might.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 5, 2022)

No one here?


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 5, 2022)

I think they are cute


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2022)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> I think they are cute


cute? I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you want cute, there's none can compare with the little jumping spiders. Now THAT'S cute!!! Go to Google image and ask for "face view of jumping spider."


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 5, 2022)

Check out Tarantula forum. They also have threads on all kinds of other spiders! BTW I don't own jumping spiders but they are amazingly beautiful! One Russian one leopard and 9 Tarantulas


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2022)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> So I was thinking about a Camel Spider. Does anyone have any past experience with them?
> I found them on my ranch growing up and have always been fascinated by them.


Where was your ranch?


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 12, 2022)

BA, you sure come up with some eclectic ideas, I'll give you that!

Never fails to catch me off guard..........


LOL

Yeah, where _did_ you grow up, weren't those nasty things in Iraq/Kuwait? 

I'm not sure a hammer would stop those things!

I figure that if an animal is badazz enough that it needs a bullet to stop it, I don't need to keep it!! LOL


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 12, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> face view of jumping spider


Wow!


----------



## OliveW (Oct 12, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Wow!



When I first moved to Florida, they freaked me out and I'd always smash them. 

After seeing their little faces close up, and doing some reading on them, I don't mind them anymore. I don't like them landing on me, but I don't mind if they jump around me. I just let them go about their business, even in the car.


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 13, 2022)

OliveW said:


> When I first moved to Florida, they freaked me out and I'd always smash them.
> 
> After seeing their little faces close up, and doing some reading on them, I don't mind them anymore. I don't like them landing on me, but I don't mind if they jump around me. I just let them go about their business, even in the car.


The last one that I saw had been lurking in the coffee grounds of yesterdays' coffee in my office's coffee maker. I opened the lid to make coffee and he jumped out.....what ensured was simply my DNA engrained reaction and I never saw his face.

I looked at those pics though and those are pretty cool looking guys. Maybe my next meeting won't be so reactive! Like you & indeed most of us, I can deal with something I understand.


----------



## innocent (Oct 13, 2022)

I think jumping spiders are terrific. How could any one not love them? I keep one or two at a time as a pet. The only animals I keep are my dog tortoises and jumping spiders lol


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2022)

I've never kept them as a pet, but we had jumping spiders all around my house as a kid. I loved them. I'd observe them for hours. I would also feed them, and some of them seemed to tame down and understand that I was a food source. I've never seen that with any other insect/arachnid except mantids.


----------

